# Low water



## jig head (Mar 24, 2002)

Everyone seems to have the same question "when are those big piggy walleyes going to show up?"

The walleye fishing just didn't get good this spring. I know there are people catching fish, but you can do that any time of the year, this should be frenzy time. I think the water level is just to low. The big lake walleyes that make a trip to our area couldn't get over the dams. Another thing is the water temp, it warmed up quick. Most of the time this is a good thing but not when the river is four feet low. The water temp made its way into the 50's before you could even get your rod out of storage. The walleyes were in spawn mode one mabe two days, and for the most part were river eyes. There were some big fish pulled in this year but the overall numbers were way down. I'm sure some people will disagree with me, but not too many. I've put in my time this spring at many locations and have little to show for it. Don't get me wrong fishing is my life and just getting out is a blast, but come on this should be the spring run. I just don't think the numbers of walleyes made it to the dams this spring (as L.B. would say "were pumping a dry well")


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I hear ya Jig. More of the same again last night. A lot of walleyes but not much size.

We're still waiting on the big dogs too.....


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I fish the Wahpeton area of the Red and I only managed to pull in one piggy just under 8 lbs., but I did catch alot of 3-4 lb walleyes and alot of 15-19 inch fish too. I do agree the low water has affected the spring catch, compared to last year. I did catch a nice 10lb pike right after ice out and it was worth the cold weather and iced up eye guides. Found a nice spot south of Wahp. where some nice cats are starting to hit since the walleyes have slowed down big time now.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I was told that a lot of the other rivers were too low all together to have any fish running up them. I heard the Wild Rice is so far down you can cross it almost anywhere with a pair of waders.


----------



## jig head (Mar 24, 2002)

Wingmaster,

The only good reports this spring came from the whapeton area, but overall a poor spring bite.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I haven't been out on the Wild rice this year, but I also have been told that it is really low from quite a few anglers. This moisture will help, but we are going to need alot more.


----------



## jig head (Mar 24, 2002)

wingmaster,

From the looks of it you could walk across the rice without getting your knees wet. I'm out the door to try and fool an eye or two, I'll give a report tonight. Anyone hittin crappies yet???


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

I heard a report that crappies were hitting on a few smaller lakes in the SE part of the state, nothing spectacular but pretty consistent at least.


----------



## Scottysr (Mar 13, 2003)

I think you guys are correct in assuming that the water levels are affecting the bite on the Red. But I think part of the problem is that the 'eyes' are spawning in nontraditional areas, such as mid river gravel bars that have 5 to 12 inches of water on them right now. We have recieved around 1.5 of rain this week in Wahpeton which should help the river rebound to a more normal level. Should be able to get my boat in this weekend going to go find them if they won't come to me


----------

